# Who shoots what???



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

*What is your favorite brand of gun to shoot?? No pistols, just long guns.*​
Winchester56.02%Remington2631.33%Benelli1214.46%Beretta33.61%Savage1012.05%Weatherby11.20%Ruger56.02%Other2125.30%


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Let's see everybody's favorite!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got a Savage, Remington, a couple of Marlins and a really old Ranger, but my favorite one to shoot is the Savage.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

I've got a Savage .22 that i got back in January and i love it! :sniper: 
By the way, you guys live in the city? Cuz I do and I just killed a rabbit in my backyard with my slingshot....is that illegal?


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

definately remington...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well....

I really like to shoot my extrema 2 and my tikka. So I will have to save beretta now. But I also like to shoot my marlin .22 and my browning .243 and my thompson omega .50. I just like to shoot.

Chuck


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

Remington is the best overall for
shotguns but for rifles im gonna go
with RUGER!!!


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a Remington air master 77
it was my first air rifle and after 3 years its still shooting like i just got it


----------



## .22calhunter (Jul 30, 2007)

I use an old Baikal TOZ-17 in . Its an old rifle but i can easily hit a penny at 75 yards with a 4x scope.


----------



## .22calhunter (Jul 30, 2007)

its in .22 cal  i messed up and forgot to type the caliber :idiot:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Remingtons rock :sniper:


----------



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a semi auto Ruger 10/22lr and a Mossberg 500 field .410 pump and a Remington 870 esspress magmum pump 20 gague and a semi auto Reminton .308 with a 3x9 scope but over all i like Remington


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Remington 11-87 :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I vote remington, i wouldnt say they are the best but for the costt they sure are, go remmy


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

if i had to pick a brand of a gun it would be Mosberg :strapped:


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion the best shotguns are made by Mossberg

the best rimfire rifles are made by Marlin

and the best Centerfires are made by Savage

but im just going from experience


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm just ALWAYS been partial to Remington...

Just my opinion though! I do like the Savage .17 HMRs, I have one of those and they are very nice!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a marlin .22. sears ted williams 12 gauge, mossberg 20 gauge bolt action, winchester 1300, riverside 12 guage, and many more. those are just the ones im looking at right now. got like 110-12 more guns at my moms house. their a combination of my guns and my moms b/f's guns.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

10* not 110


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to vote remington. i shoot a 12 ga. 1100 at anything and i shoot a 20 ga. 1100 LT at deer and anything you use a slug on. i like remington for hunting but i'm into trap shooting and for that my favorite is a Browning Citori :strapped:


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

i got a remmington model 700 .270, Benelli super nova 12ga, h&r .22 revolver, Benelli montefeltro 12ga, henery lever action .22mag.
but remmington is my favorite long gun and benelli is my favorite shotgun


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i just bought a stoeger m2000 semi auto 12 ga shot gun and i strongly recemend it..its made by bennili and is way cheaper.i have not had a miss fire and i have shot bout 75 rounds in it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rem is best shotgun but the new marlin 30/06 is sweet


----------

